# spawning trout? won't bite help



## caddyjosh (Jun 16, 2008)

At my local small lake I can see monster rainbows swimming in the shallows but cannot get them to bite I used all kinds of powerbait spinners rooster tails salmon eggs everything I had I even hit one with a rooster tail and nothing. A couple old guys there said they are spawning so they won't bite So give me something good guys live bait? I can see these thing cruising around and it is driving me crazy also I will be catching and releasing just want to feel one of those big boys. fire away fellas


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 16, 2008)

They are probably spooked - if you can see them they can see you.

I do really well with trout fishing tiny husky jerks and countdowns - they are predators and the minnow imitations fool them every time. Also, trout can be really line shy, most experienced trout anglers go as light as possible, size 8 or smaller hooks, 2-4lb line and long casts.


Stand well back from the shore, make longer casts and downsize everything. Try a fathead minnow or small garden worm under a tiny clear float if they will not hit the artificial baits.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you i will try it out


----------



## mr.fish (Jun 21, 2008)

Depending on where you are from(us, or canada), trout don't usually spawn tilll fall. At least in my area. I would think that the trout across north america would all depend on that same temp to spawn. Besides trout don't sit on nest like bass so there should be no reason for them not to bite, unless they are spooked, like Capt. said. If you see them, they see you, along with everyone else that fishes there. So more then likely they had every thing under the sun thrown there way.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not think they are spawning either. The stocked trout get like this in a local stream this time of year. I think it is due to water temp. The fish are stocked where they cannot survive the summer heat and they hold up in school acting totally weird and not eating anything. 

When I was a lot younger I would fish for them for hours and not catch a single one. I have no idea of ideal water temps for trout, but I would think anything over 75 would be too hot for trout to want to eat.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 22, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> but I would think anything over 75 would be too hot for trout to want to eat.


I think temps that high will kill them pretty quickly.


go back at night with a small black topwater bait.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 24, 2008)

I will try at night I still can't get them to bite I feel like a ninja thou hiding behind a bush casting a rooster tale hahahah


----------



## Nickk (Jun 24, 2008)

do you see them feeding? if so maybe it's time to check out some fly gear and match the hatch.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 24, 2008)

No they just cruise around in like 2 ft of clear water


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2008)

you sure that they are trout...maybe suckers?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2008)

Zum said:


> you sure that they are trout...maybe suckers?



That was my thought exactly!

So many times we try to catch the "big" trout only to find, upon closer investigation, that they are really suckers. Even worse, there are often a few trout mixed in with the suckers, so you spot them from a distance, cast and get a hit and think you are on to some huge trout - only to reel in a few 8" stockies and spend the next 15 minutes wondering why the rest of the trout ignore your offering :lol:


----------



## Zum (Jun 25, 2008)

Same thing happens to me,I have a hard time catching those suckers,get lucky sometimes with a black worm.Sometimes in a clear lake(bass fishing) you look down and see schools of them(100's)I can't catch them.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 7, 2008)

There not sucker but I am beginning to feel like I am.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> There not sucker but I am beginning to feel like I am.



:LOL2: I know the feeling.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 7, 2008)

Every year the state boys stock city park lake with 1,000 trout. In the 4 years I've been fishing there I've only seen about 3 people catch any. I think the big bass are getting fed well though :shock:


----------



## mr.fish (Jul 7, 2008)

Your only choice now is a drop net.


----------



## caddyjosh (Jul 8, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Your only choice now is a drop net.





I like your way of thinking Mr. Fish thats great. Pull up in my Honda yank out this huge net empty the lake out I like it


----------

